# Lefty fork Bikes - Bilder Thread



## Lefty88 (12. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich u.a. ein Verfechter der Cannondale Lefty Gabel bin und ich diese natürlich am CD fahre, es aber mindestens genauso geil finde, wenn eine Lefty in einem anderen Rahmen steckt (und durchaus interessant), habe ich gedacht wir eröffnen hiermit einen Bilder Threat wo Bikes mit Lefty Gabel(n) gepostet werden. 
Da es sich mit einer Lefty an für sich ja was Geometrie des Bikes angeht etc. durchaus anders verhält, als mit "dem Rest des Gabelmarktes", es Herstellerfreigaben gibt oder auch nicht für Rahmen etc. denke ich kann dieses Thema einen eigenen Threat vertragen 

Ganz klar können hier auch Cannondale Bikes mit Lefty´s gepostet werden, das Original darf natürlich immer 

Und nun, Bilder frei


----------



## Lefty88 (12. August 2016)

Ich selbst fange mal an und muss sagen... *porn*....

Rocky Mountain Element RSL mit Lefty  und Enve M50....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (12. August 2016)

Hier für die Titan Fraktion...edel + Lefty...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2016)

Meine "TimeLine" 














Der Wechsel auf 29' war dank Lefty auch ohne Gabelwechsel moeglich 











Aktuell:


----------



## Lefty88 (12. August 2016)

Sehr geil! Ich fahre selbst u.a. eine Fox 32 mit Kashima etc. (Modelljahr 2016), ebenfalls eine sehr gute Gabel und das Ansprechverhalten ist toll, aber die Lefty hält hier locker mit und...die Optik macht es nebenbei aus... 

Du fährst die Lefty aus welchen Gründen?

Grüße


----------



## hooliemoolie (12. August 2016)

Dann will ich auch mal


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2016)

Weil alles andre maximal zum zentrieren taugt. Bin alles gefahren und besser als Lefty geht einfach nicht.


----------



## CreepingDeath (12. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Weil alles andre maximal zum zentrieren taugt. Bin alles gefahren und besser als Lefty geht einfach nicht.


Hässlicher aber auch nicht. Insfoern finde ich den Threadtitel (Bilder-Threat) sehr treffend gewählt.
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Lefty88 (12. August 2016)

Na das ist aber wohl Geschmacksache  Ne RS1 ist jetzt auch nichts wo sich bei mir ein Tröpfchen löst...


----------



## alb (13. August 2016)

Moin!
Mein Santa Cruz mit Lefty Max Carbon XLR. Im Moment bei 120/105mm FW und etwa 9,5kg.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2016)

Da bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (16. August 2016)




----------



## daniel77 (16. August 2016)




----------



## Flo7 (18. August 2016)

Das war mein non Cannondale Lefty Bike:









lg flo


----------



## Lefty88 (19. August 2016)

Und zufrieden? Ich sehe zumeist die älteren Leftys an den non Cannondale Bikes - Grund? Der Preis der Gabel selbst? Ich würde die Lefty 2.0 in das Rocky bauen wollen..


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2016)

Die alten Lefties sind einfach besser. Sprechen besser an, keine Hybridlagerung, leichter!
Das einzige sind die 137mm Brueckenabstand. Die sind bei nur 100mm Steuerrohr kacke. Das war auch der einzige Grund warum ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe eine 2.0er ans Cube zu bauen, war das die 120mm perfekt fuers 115mm Stuerrohr gepasst haette.
Aber die alte Alu ist leichter als die neue Carbon und mit dem einen Spacer kann ich Prima leben


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. August 2016)

Bei mir sind einfach die verschiebbaren Brücken der Grund  Leicht ist bei meiner leider gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2016)

Du hast ja die ganz ganz alte  Hatte ich auch schon, bekommt man aber nicht mehr


----------



## Lefty88 (19. August 2016)

Ok, für´s RM passte die 2.0er Lefty perfekt. Ich fahre diese ja am Cannondale FSi Team und muss sagen ich bin hier auch mit dem 2015er Carbon Modell sehr zufrieden, spricht top an (ok sie war bei 88+).

Aber auch diese Gabel bekommt man regelmäßig neu für 950,-€....

Hauptsache Lefty drive 

Ich habe heute die offizielle Aussage seitens Rocky Mountain bekommen, offiziell ist der Element Rahmen (auch Element RSL) NICHT für eine Lefty Gabel frei gegeben. Begründung: Keine, sondern Aussage aus der Zentrale.

Steifigkeit wäre aber nicht das Problem...hm...


----------



## mexx34 (22. August 2016)

Triton 29 mit Lefty Hybrid 1. Generation 
Schaltung:XX1
Bremsen: XTR 987
Sattelstütze: SMUD-Carbon
Lenker: MTZOOM
Vorbau: MORTOP
LRS: Tune King-Kong, Light Bicycles Felgen
Sattelklemme: Tune
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Marathon
Steckachse hi: Tune
Steuersatz: Reset-Racing 
Tretlager: Acros
Pedale: XTR 9000
Flaschenhalter: King Cage Titan
Gesamtgewicht: 9,3kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2016)

Irgendwie sieht das Teil brachialer aus, als es an der Waage ist


----------



## Lefty88 (26. August 2016)




----------



## Lefty88 (26. August 2016)




----------



## Lefty88 (7. September 2016)




----------



## Lefty88 (7. September 2016)




----------



## Lefty88 (7. September 2016)




----------



## F7 Uli (7. September 2016)

Alte SPV mit neuer PBR Kartusche .Läuft seit zwei Jahren ohne Probleme )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jar_head (7. September 2016)

Tötet es!  Sorry..


----------



## Lefty88 (13. September 2016)




----------



## swift daddy (28. September 2016)

Grundsolides Tourenfully in seiner natürlichen Umgebung ... mit 26" und 3-fach zwar jenseits aller Bike-Trends der vergangenen Jahre, aber der Haufen wird gefahren bis er auseinanderfällt


----------



## Lefty88 (11. August 2017)




----------



## Lefty88 (11. August 2017)




----------



## CreepingDeath (11. August 2017)

Ja, die Lefty ist potthässlich und es fehlt ihr ein Holm, aber "Threat"? Ich weiß nicht....


----------



## Lefty88 (11. August 2017)

Die Bedrohung ist wenn für den Wettbewerb gedacht  Die Überschrift ist nicht mehr änderbar...

Aber sei versichert, dass 99% derer, die hier rein schauen die Lefty lieben


----------



## mexx34 (11. August 2017)

So ist es mit dem  "Lieben"
Potthässlich ist was anders naja egal


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist nicht mehr änderbar...


Doch, ist sie. Die Funktion ist nur etwas versteckt bzw. nicht sehr offensichtlich. Direkt über dem ersten Beitrag steht „Themen-Optionen“. Beweg den Cursor darauf und du bekommst u. a. die Option „Titel bearbeiten“ angezeigt. Wenn du den Link anklickst, kannst du den Titel des Threa*d*s ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (21. August 2017)

2 weitere, interessante Kandidaten


----------



## Lefty88 (17. November 2017)

Interessanter Leonardi Racing Vorbau - scheinbar einfach neu eloxiert


----------



## timor1975 (24. November 2017)

Ich würde überzeugt den Vorbau irgendwie unter die Gabelbrücke zu bringen... Gott sei Dank! Sieht deutlich besser aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Interessanter Leonardi Racing Vorbau - scheinbar einfach neu eloxiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 665883


Mich hätte eher interessiert, was das für ein Rahmen mit Lefty Steuerrohr und x12 Steckachse ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. November 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Interessanter Leonardi Racing Vorbau - scheinbar einfach neu eloxiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 665883



Den gibt's bspw. bei Flatland einfach so zu kaufen.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mich hätte eher interessiert, was das für ein Rahmen mit Lefty Steuerrohr und x12 Steckachse ist.



Und das Rad ist fast genau so (nur mit anderer Sattelstütze und ohne Rahmendekor) auch in deren Galerie zu finden (lässt sich nur leider nicht anständig verlinken). Da die ja einige Sonderlösungen im Programm haben, wird das wohl von denen stammen.


----------



## Varanus (26. November 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mich hätte eher interessiert, was das für ein Rahmen mit Lefty Steuerrohr und x12 Steckachse ist.



Hallo,

es handelt sich um eine Rahmenmodifikation mit neuem Steuerrohr, angeboten von Flatland, siehe:

http://www.flatlandbicycles.com/epages/78615894.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78615894/Products/Mod6

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (28. November 2017)

na juhu, die säbeln einfach das bestehende Steuerrohr ab und laminieren dann ihr Lefty Steurrohr dran ?


----------



## xmaxle (28. November 2017)

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## magas (28. November 2017)

wahrscheinlich kein Problem, wenn es gut gemacht ist und hält.

hatte ich vorher noch nirgend wo sonst so gesehen, daher überrascht.


----------



## Kamdf (23. Februar 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 522966



Der Adapter für BMC ist TAPERED LEFTY 1.0 ADAPTER Projekt 321?


----------



## Deleted 461959 (2. Dezember 2018)




----------



## josc67 (4. Dezember 2018)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Dezember 2018)

josc67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 801878


Tedeace - Rahmen?


----------



## josc67 (4. Dezember 2018)

Nein, Trident Thrust BR-MF-01 19".
Tippe mal das die Rahmen baugleich sind...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## josc67 (5. Dezember 2018)

Okay, der passt mir von der Geo und fährt sich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

